# Shifa Or FUMC?



## chocoholic18 (Sep 25, 2013)

I know we've got a lot of shifa fans over here but I've been talking to a few fumcolians and they've got some strong points in favour of fumc too But I'd really like someone to advise me about this.

so, FUMC gives you a UHS degree on graduation being affiliated to UHS and every govt. med school (except K.E) gives you the same degree. So wouldn't that be an advantage over Shifa? Shifa has a module based system of teaching, so does FUMC. It has a paid house job in Fauji foundation hospital where you actually get to practice on patients unlike shifa where patient interaction is less being a private hospital. I know Shifa's got a huge name and all but I don't want to brag about my college, I wanna be a good doctor so please tell me If I'm right. And yes since I don't live in Isb and have to move there. Another point is the ridiculously high fee of Shifa's hostels (I.e 350,000 annually) while that of fumc is 120,000 and I talked to a hostelite friend in fumc who said they've really good hostels. 1 room shared by 2, attached bathroom and they even let you buy your own A.C if you want and it's in DHA so not expensive at all! 

So, my question is, Is SHIFA over-rated?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

In my personal opinion, all big medical colleges are a bit over-rated, but thats kind of the point. They are over-rated because they managed to dazzle people into believing them superior to other colleges


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

You have to visit both to make any kind of valid judgement. Shifa has a reputation of sending students for USMLE and residencies in States but you don't hear of that in FUMC (at least from what I have been told). Maybe it is just as good, but it needs to produce students who are capable of going to U.S. and Europe at a more consistent level if its going to have the "name" thats associated with Shifa


----------



## chocoholic18 (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes shifa definitely has that advantage over fumc. But I personally know someone who graduated from fumc and just passed plab. But that shouldn't be the criterion to judge I think. Yes I plan to visit both next week.


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

Do what's best for you. Look at both colleges, see which one suits you better, environment and living-requirements wise. First, check each college out-just because Shifa has a better rep that doesn't necessary mean that its the college for everyone.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

chocoholic18 said:


> Yes shifa definitely has that advantage over fumc. But I personally know someone who graduated from fumc and just passed plab. But that shouldn't be the criterion to judge I think. Yes I plan to visit both next week.


I get what you're saying but in all honesty its all about the tests after med school. If you don't pass those or do well enough then no one will take you seriously as a doctor applying for a training position (overseas at least). You need to go somewhere that demonstrates an ability to prepare you to do well on PLAB, USMLE, etc. Not well as in pass, but well as in get a really good score. Since Foreign residencies have little knowledge of pakistan schools, they base a big chunk of their impression on those tests. It probably goes without saying that to pass those tests, it will take a lot from your part, but if you get a crappy education then its going to reflect on your ability to prepare IMO. If FUMC is as good as people think it is then definitely consider it. However, I have only heard about Shifas track record from multiple people who have both gone to school at Shifa and other govt schools. That is why I would prefer Shifa over FUMC..


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

Shifa once used to give degree of bahria and now it gives degree of stmu which is not good from my point of view.Same thing happened with king edward.I don't know why they did this but I mean in pakistan the most recognised degrees are uhs agha khan and maybe bahria.Dont you think that has some effect on choice.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

It only matters if you're staying in pakistan. Otherwise, those places (other than NUST and aga khan) aren't really recognized or well known of outside the region..


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

Well there is quaid e azam university islamabad as well.But I mean if you really think that if you apply abroad people would value your degree like uhs or bahria.Other wise only few Pakistani doctors would actually go abroad.Also nust and quail e azam rank as general so medical degree might not be as good as uhs from my perspective.


----------



## energetic (Nov 19, 2010)

Shifa medical college as well as shifa nursing college is under bahria university and this fact may be verified from bahria university main portal.
More over fumc is not under uhs but it is under foundation university islamabad.
Fumc is rated w4 by higher education commission( the highest rank) and it is also certified by iso. They have best teaching staff with all required facilities available with them.
Shifa is famous for its usmle preparation only which is also done far better in dimc (dow int'l medical college karachi) if someone is comparing this fact .


----------



## fahadkhan2976 (Aug 7, 2013)

dont compare shifa or fumc..as they both belong to private sector..all private medical colleges are same...UHS is best in PAKISTAN...and in my opinion doing medical from government colleges is best...no one even prefers to do engineering from bahria or foundation university and they dont even stand in top ten universities of pakistan...then where does their medical degree stands??? you can imagine it yourself....

this is the ranking
Top Ten Universities
where does shifa tameer-e-milat,bahria,foundation and isra stands???? not even in top 20 i guess.....


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

Correct me If Iam wrong but shifa started its own university this year shifa tameer e millat university.It is its first year.Otherwise it wouldn't really matter if you study from shifa or any college from bahria.The only thing shifa would then hold would be its reputation.But I know it is among the best.Also I read that Central Park also give some usmle preparation.As for bahria portal it is outdated most probably.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

fahadkhan2976 said:


> dont compare shifa or fumc..as they both belong to private sector..all private medical colleges are same...*UHS is best in PAKISTAN*...and in my opinion doing medical from government colleges is best...no one even prefers to do engineering from bahria or foundation university and they dont even stand in top ten universities of pakistan...then where does their medical degree stands??? you can imagine it yourself....
> 
> this is the ranking
> Top Ten Universities
> where does shifa tameer-e-milat,bahria,foundation and isra stands???? not even in top 20 i guess.....



No its not. The link you posted clearly states that UHS is in the latter half of the top 10. PRIVATE places such as Aga Khan are better..but wait! That's private so that must mean all private schools are up there in ranking since they are ALL the same? (according to you).. In that case either this ranking system doesn't know what its doing or you don't know what you're talking about. Which is it?




fahadkhan2976 said:


> *dont compare shifa or fumc*..as they both belong to private sector.*.all private medical colleges are same*...UHS is best in PAKISTAN...and in my opinion doing medical from government colleges is best...no one even prefers to do engineering from bahria or foundation university and they dont even stand in top ten universities of pakistan...then where does their medical degree stands??? you can imagine it yourself....
> 
> this is the ranking
> Top Ten Universities
> where does shifa tameer-e-milat,bahria,foundation and isra stands???? not even in top 20 i guess.....


We can compare Shifa and FUMC because they are not identical school nor do they belong to the same university awarding the degree. The person who asked the question wanted to know if judgements being made were accurate or not. Obviously there is bias from me toward shifa but that doesn't mean FUMC isn't a bad place. I like shifa more because my intentions are to go back abroad when I finish my medical education. You probably don't know this but outside of Pakistan, where you got your degree from doesn't mean anything so it doesn't matter what school give me my degree. They judge you based on USMLE. They know nothing about pakistan education and can't just believe you based on your word or some stupid ranking.

With that being said, for those people who intend to stay in Pakistan, I would agree that govt colleges and even places like FUMC and respected private colleges are solid places to attend. I would pick shifa over FUMC because of their previous accomplishments and my future goals. In fact I've talked to people who have recently went to through govt schools and shifa and they say that shifa experience is better no question about it. BUT, that also doesn't mean that UHS is not a good place to get a medical education. However, and I hope you realize this, it's not the only place you can go if you want to get the best education. So don't misguide people by saying UHS is the best place to go if you want to be the best..because that's not true 





fahadkhan2976 said:


> dont compare shifa or fumc..as they both belong to private sector.*.*all private medical colleges are same...UHS is best in PAKISTAN...and in my opinion doing medical from government colleges is best...*no one even prefers to do engineering from bahria or foundation university* and they dont even stand in top ten universities of pakistan...then where does their medical degree stands??? you can imagine it yourself....
> 
> this is the ranking
> Top Ten Universities
> where does shifa tameer-e-milat,bahria,foundation and isra stands???? not even in top 20 i guess.....



A poor engineering curriculum doesn't mean the entire school is crap. It means the school has a poor engineering curriculum. That's it. Other than that you are just making assumptions unless you can come with some good facts. For example, in the states, people choose schools over Harvard, Yale, Princeton, etc because they intend to study a subject that is better taught at another school. Yet when you think of those schools, you know they are considered some of the best in United States. Yet with your logic, those places would be terrible since one of their departments wasn't as great as the other. 

So this is what this thread is trying to figure out. "Is a less recognized private medical school comparable to a more well know establishment?" We already know that UHS is good. You don't have to talk to us like we don't know what we're talking about because more likely than not, we have a decent idea. However, ff you ever try to, make sure you learn how to provide some qualitative evidence besides a link that contradicts your statements as well as some personal ramble attempting to make yourself sound reputable.


----------

